# Ne güzel Fransa! Bazısına yedirdin kavun, bazısına yedirdin kelek.



## Sweety14

Hello

I'd like to know if anybody can translate this sentence : 
'NE GUZEL FRANSA BAZISINA YEDIRDIN KAVUN BAZISINA YEDIRDIN KELEK'

I don't know what it means at all.


----------



## hardlike

Hello,

This is such an idiomatic sentence it is expression is "France cheated everybody by saying or behaving different to everybody"


----------



## Sweety14

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## ckaramursel

*I*t literally means "*O*h beautiful *F*rance, you fed some with ripe melons and others with raw."


----------



## cyaxares_died

"oh beautiful france, you fed some with ripe melons and others with raw."

where does this expression come from (any historical context)?
What is your source sweety?


----------



## hardlike

ckaramursel said:


> it literally means "oh beautiful france, you fed some with ripe melons and others with raw."


 
Ooh beautiful france olur mu,burda ne güzel  yedirdin demek istemiş,güzel olan yedirme şekli ,fransa değil.


----------



## ckaramursel

hardlike, you are very correct. "*N*e guzel fransa" should not be translated "oh beautiful france." *W*ould you say it rather means "very well" or "well done (*F*rance)," with a sarcastic tone?


----------

